# Taking care of Oto Cat



## jcheng (Apr 21, 2010)

I have tetras, cories, and shrimps in my tank, and they are all fine. But I can't seems to get oto cat to live in my tank for more than one week. I have bought oto cat twice, and they all die in my tank for less than a week. Can someone give me some tips of taking care of oto cat?


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Correct me if I'm wrong (Anyone)
Cory cats are schooling fish out of my knowledge, at least mine schools together in my tank, they all clean algae around one area and swims around in circles following one another! Anyways, but u dun have to have a few, so do you have alot of hiding spots for them? and your tank size? could be harassment from other fish~


----------



## vcat (Apr 24, 2010)

yes, otos like to be in a group, rather than by itself. maybe try buying 3 or more at a time. even with three, they'll be a little bit shy, but better than one by itself. hiding spots are nice too. good luck.


----------



## hp10BII (Apr 23, 2010)

The biggest challenge to otos is finding healthy ones. It's the way they are collected and literally starved before delivery to your FS. If you can find otos from the fish store over a month in captivity, they've probably learned to eat dry food and not just algae.

Buy in groups - they're happier that way, but still count on some deaths.


----------



## jcheng (Apr 21, 2010)

Agree (I've just read an article from another website and some comments from other forum which is very similar to yours). I will wait about two weeks and go back to the fish store to see if there's a healthy one.
http://www.aquaticcommunity.com/catfish/otocat.php



hp10BII said:


> The biggest challenge to otos is finding healthy ones. It's the way they are collected and literally starved before delivery to your FS. If you can find otos from the fish store over a month in captivity, they've probably learned to eat dry food and not just algae.
> 
> Buy in groups - they're happier that way, but still count on some deaths.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I have not had a problem with otocinclus. But, I've always been able to purchase them in a store that has had them for awhile in planted tanks. I watch the tanks (sometimes over more than one visit) and buy otos that are busy cleaning the surfaces of leaves and that are active. 

Otos do like to swim together and I think that it's best to keep at least 4 in a tank. They may also need to have algae wafers or other sinking food if your tank is very clean. 

In a month or two, when my 36 gallon bowfront has acclimatized to the new pygmy corydoras, I'm going to add some otos. Otos are among the most fun fish to watch!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

Same.. never had a problem with oto! I dun even look when i go buy em.. i just let them pick any up since they all look identical to me!


----------



## Jonney_boy (Apr 28, 2010)

yeah, you really have to make sure the otto's are well fed... 

I usually buy them when my tank is fully of diatomes from a new setup. 2 otto's can make quick work of a 75 gal tank full of diatomes (takes them about 2 days to eat it all)....


----------



## snowflakie (Apr 22, 2010)

I've always had a hard time with otos as well. It's just recently I've managed to keep two living for a month. I'm still crossing my fingers though.


----------



## plantedinvertz (Apr 21, 2010)

Oto's are to get through the 5 day period but after that, they are tough little fish


----------



## bettagirl (Apr 21, 2010)

I always put my otos in the tanks with low light plants and feed them the same as the plecos.


----------



## lopez (Apr 22, 2010)

I was also scared to get ottos, so I got the 3 most active and healthy looking ones and crossed my fingers. Thankfully its been more than a month and they are now bigger and very active. I feed them algae wafers, and plants.


----------

